# seerosen in regentonnen?



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo miteinander!
ich habe da mal eine Frage zu Seerosen. 
Kann ich Seerosen in Regentonnen halten? Im Winter könnten sie in den tiefen Teich!

Libe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,
sicherlich geht das.Ich halte meine Seerosen auch in Kübeln.Du müsstest in den Regentonnen bloß eine Art Gerüst bauen,damit sie nicht zu tief stehen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hallo steeev,
gut dann werde ich mal gucken was ich mir dafür hole!
Welche Arten/Hybriden kannst du mir den empfehlen (wenn es geht mit Wassertiefe) und wo kann ich gute Seerosen bekommen?

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hallo christian,

deine anmeldung hat wohl immer noch nicht geklappt  

in welchem ort bist du denn zuhause, vieleicht wohnt ein teichjaner in deiner nähe und könnte dir vor ort helfen.

die seerosen in  regentonnen und im winter in den teich  was hat das für eine bewandnis 

viele fragen auf einmal- gelle


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,
als beste Quelle erstmal: www.nymphaion.de

also Zwerge :
weiß 
N.tetragona,die kleinste überhaupt,10-20cm
Walter Pagels,auch so 30cm 

Rot:
N.rubra auch so 20-30cm
und auch einoge Laydeker Hybriden

Gelb 
N. Helova 20-30cm 

weitere Hybriden findest du bei Werner,dass sind jetzt die,die mir spontan eingefallen sind..


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,

wenn Du mir eine Emailadresse gibst, dann mach ich das für Dich mit der Anmeldung!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hallo Gerd,
nein, es hat immer noch nicht geklappt, er meldet immer das selbe obwohl ich alles ausgefüllt habe!

Hallo steeev,
danke für die tolle Auflistung! ich werde mich mal nach den genannten umschauen, m baumarkt hole ich mir so wieso keine, zu teuer und dafür zu vergammelt!

Hallo Susanne,
das ist nett das du mich anmelden möchtest! 
Am besten schickst du mir dann per Mail mein Passwort usw. zu, ok?

LG
christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,
bei dem Werner geht es auch erst ab etwa 16Euro los,dafür bekommst du aber super Pflanzen,die vorallem BENAMT sind!!!!
Im Baumarkt kann es passieren,dass du eine riesen Sorte als Zwerg verkauft bekommst...
Sowas ist ziemlich ärgerlich...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,

hab Dich angelegt - müßtest eine Mail vom System bekommen - sollte da das Passwort nicht hinterlegt sein - dann meld Dich nochmal hier!

Dein Nick ist Nick    wie Du hier immer angegeben hast!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

laß die frau an den computer und alles wird gut


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
nunbin ich registriert, danke!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

wunderbar - was ich allerdings nicht machen konnte ist Dein Profil einzurichten, aber das bekommst Du vielleicht selbst hin


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

hallo christian, nun hat es ja geklappt  

herzlich willkommen hier bei uns und gleichzeitig möchte ich mich bei dir für meinen schnellschuß von vorgestern in aller form entschuldigen. 

bitte sei mir nicht böse, das geschriebene war ganz alleine auf meinem mist gewachsen und hat mit allen anderen forumteilnehmern nichts zu tun.

das sind alles tolle leute :!:  :!:  :!:   

hattest nur wegen der namensgleichheit mit einem anderen teilnehmer das pech in meinen prass zu laufen. aber der kumpel ist ja nun weg :twisted: 

mich würde aber jetzt doch mal interessieren warum die seerosen in tonnen sein sollen und im winter in den teich kommen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

an Nick und all die anderen:
bei gerdK wachsen sie sogar auf dem Kompost. Konnte mich am Wochende davon überzeugen.
Also,wer sagt,Seerosen wären Wasserpflanzen?    
Eugen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gerd,
deine Antwort konnte ich gar nicht lesen, wurde schon editiert!
Ich denke das die Tonnen im Winter durchfrieren und die Rhizome absterben! bevor die Seerosen vertrocknen nehme ich sie lieber!

Hallo Eugen,
wieso Kompost, bei mir hätten sie es nasser!


----------

